# Truck tarps



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

I am looking for a source for mesh tarp fitted like a box to cover loads on my one ton. Can anyone point me to a source?


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

TRSINDUSTRIES.COM


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

http://www.rdbussard.com/index.php
Buy Local.


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

Thank you kindly


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

montana canvas


----------



## dtp (Jun 4, 2013)

Meyers


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Bob.


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

I am thinking I will use knitted shade cloth. It seems to hold up a lot better than the woven shade cloth and is so much lighter weight than the vinyl netting that meyers uses (although those are definitely nice tarps). 

Anyone have a recommendation for what density of shade cloth? 60%? 80%?

Thanks


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

we have used 65%-72% with good luck. a green house supply co called griffin sells it and you can order custom made ones from them. I believe griffin has ware houses thru out the us.


----------

